# A clamp like no other.



## ShopTinker

Thanks for the Review. I've never seen these before. I'll have to get a couple of them. I sure could have used them when I was building an eight foot shelving unit. If I had those then I wouldn't have had to put sections of pipe together make nine foot pipe clamps.


----------



## bonobo

I never knew about these. Thanks for the great review.


----------



## Bearpie

Thanks for showing what else we need to buy and have to have!


----------



## a1Jim

Interesting one clamp I don't have.


----------



## jap

thanks


----------



## nomercadies

Thank you. I would love to see more reviews on tools that are off the beaten path. Very nice.


----------



## TerryFerguson

Buy direct from Dubuque Clamp Works in Iowa and save money.


----------



## mbs

I have seen something like these before but I haven't used them yet. Excellent review. Very informative.


----------



## roman

5 ***


----------



## nomercadies

If I could build a clamp I would make it like a "C" clamp but on the end opposite the screw, I'd put a claw like the claw on a claw hammer or the nail removing end of a crowbar. That way I could drill or hammer a nail directly opposite the pressure applied from the other/screw end. Has anyone seen a clamp like this because I would like some of those too along with the fine clamps reviewed here. Thank you.


----------



## Kentuk55

Thnx for the review. Maybe you could glue a piece o leather to help with the clamp marks.


----------



## vipond33

Terry, I searched long and hard but could not find a site for the clamp works (unless it is usaclamps.com, which is down). If you have a link please post it.
Roger, I was thinking of leather but thought it would slip and also it would take away from the clamp capacity, which is tight as it is.


----------



## 2bigfeet

Been using these for decades in my cabinet shop. I also have some of the "knock offs". Needed a half dozen more for a bigger job once, believe I got them from Woodcraft at the time. Unlike the rough surface on the originals, the knock offs are smooth with sticky backed sand paper. Eventually the paper peels off. I found the smooth surface worked just as well without the tape. You just keep a little pressure on them as you tighten. No marring of the work. So, I actually prefer the cheaper ones for that reason. I have no complaints with the cheaper ones.


----------



## nomercadies

Never mind the search for the "C" clamp I mentioned above. i found one. It is called the "double headed C clamp" and is just like I was thinking.









I found it at: 
http://toolmonger.com/2010/01/20/dealmonger-bessey-dhcc-4-4-double-headed-c-clamp/

I haven't shopped around for price or quality yet, but it is interesting to see something that was before just a thought bubbling up through the mud of my mind.


----------



## TerryFerguson

www.bestthings.com/newtools/clamps/aluminumbarclampsbyuniversal
scroll down to UC-76


----------



## bluejazz

You can get clamps like these at GarrettWade.com The are presently on sale: 2 of them for $28
http://www.garrettwade.com/product.asp?pn=35N07.06


----------



## mbs

I just talked with the head of Dubuque. They weren't setup to do the large number of small orders they were getting so they stopped their website and only sell in bulk. He said they used to make clamps for Bessy, Jorgensen…. but they all went to China now and Dubuque is the only US clamp company still in business.

The best things has them for $20 each for a set of four (they don't sell individual clamps)

Lee Valley has them for $24.50 each or $22.50 each for a set of four.

Baer has them on clearance for $15.73 each. Make sure you go to the clearance section though. I bought the last 3 shelf clamps but they still have 5 of their face frame clamps and it looks like they have 3 set's which include the accessories for $29.25. Baer gave me free shipping.

I haven't checked on shipping cost for any of the other internet companies.

I couldn't find anything at harbor freight. Amazon and my local store sells the Woodstock, Shop Fox, Garrett Wade brands (China knock-offs) starting at $19 each.

I think I will stick with American made in this case.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

I'm a huge fan of Dubuque Clamp Works long aluminum bar clamps.

They generate plenty of pressure, and 5, 6, and 7 foot aluminum clamps are far easier to maneuver into position, without a helper, than iron pipe or bar clamps.

Good quality stuff!


----------



## 2bigfeet

"...Dubuque is the only US clamp company still in business."

The Hartford Clamp Company. Made in East Hartford, CT.

I have a bunch of their clamps. Though only a few places carry them.


----------



## rance

It looks as if the offset of the parallelagram could cause the board to bow. Aparently it is not of significance.


----------



## mbs

Hartford clamp is new to me. I can't find a website for them. Is someone else making their clamps now?


----------



## vipond33

Thanks to all for the great input and I'd really like to see nomercadies get one of those strange C clamps and post a review. That's a new one on me.


----------



## GlennsGrandson

I just saw this similar setup here.








Courtesy of


----------



## vipond33

GG. I've tried this technique quite a few times and the wood clamp always pivots; so much so that your bar clamp slips off or your pressure becomes negligible. 
I might put two together or put a block in between right back to the pressure point, or maybe do it for a light minor repair, otherwise, it don't work.
gene


----------



## dnick

Thanks for the review. Filing this away for future reference. I could really use clamps like that.


----------



## mbs

I also have tried using the wood screw clamps as a clamp block but it hasn't been successful.


----------



## nomercadies

Vipond33 and all … help me get the best price for the "double headed C clamp" I mentioned above. I will order or pick up a couple, return here, and post a review on how they work and what to do with them. I think it would be a grand adventure.


----------



## mbs

How do we help you get the best price?


----------



## nomercadies

Well … when I was looking around I found this information that came along with the clamp I posted earlier:

"Tough Weld currently has the Bessey DHCC-4 4″ Double Headed C-Clamp for $9.78.

The c-clamp is also available on Amazon for $10.72 w/ SS shipping."

But, every time I think I have the best price on something of good value, I see some Lumberjocks have much better connections and know about vendors that do a much better job for the money, so I thought I could use a little help. Maybe I stumbled on the best price already, but I bet not.


----------



## vipond33

Then again if it's Bessey and Amazon and change back from an $11 dollar bill, well I think you've hit the sweet spot.
gene


----------



## Wolffarmer

Thanks for the review, I have been eying these for a long time. I also like Dubuque's hand screws. I have Dubuque's, one from the "J" company and some from the far east from different suppliers. Dubuque's is the best of the bunch. I do like to have some of the cheap ones around. Don't fear messing those up. So for me it is the Dubuque's which are not expensive at all and the cheap ones.

Randy


----------



## Dusty56

Thanks for the review , Gene . I'll have to keep these in mind : )


----------

